# things to look for when buying a quattro?



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

ok, ive been lusting to own a ur-q since I was about 18, I think i have a chance to buy a decent one, but it is burning coolant, what is the worst case scanario as a result of this? Warped block? Ive checked out, driven and ridden in many ur-qs but its better to hear from guys who own the coolest car ever imported to the US. I know they rust above the fenders, on the wheel wells, and rear parts of the fenders, I know they can have iffy vacuum lines and the diff locks can cease to work because of this. I also know the rear downpipe gasket has a tendency to leak and fixing that is a major PITA...how pricey are CV joints to replace? You can use audi 4000 ones right? What are some other areas that go wrong and need costly repairs?
thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (dolemite)*

Some questions for you..
How much coolant is the car "buning"?
What year is the car?
Where do you live?
Where has the car spent it's life so far?
There are generic problems with urq's, and there are specific model year problems.
Wiring is an issue with the earlier cars, and rust dosen't care how old the car is, as you mentioned...
So many engines on the cars here in the US have been upgraded, or swapped with an MC, or better 3B/ANN
So often, that it seems commonplace.
Luckily, most of the moving parts on the urq, can be replaced with those parts on a sister car (5KT, 4K)
cv joints aren't too bad in price, especially if you install them yourself.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Sepp)*

Hey Dolomite, where are you located? I think that I know the car your refering to, possibly


----------



## dolemite (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Quattro Krant)*

yeah, the silver one in syracuse...the guy isnt responding to emails though so i dont know whats up with it anymore.
i read that these 5cylinders have a tendency to do 'blowthrough' (that the right word?) where a hole burns its way through a cylinder wall? i dont know how good this one is anymore...i also read that a head gasket takes an enormous amount of time on ur-qs...grrr
ive learned prices of ur-qs:
complete beaters: 5-8 grand
acceptable condition: 10-12 grand
mint: 15-20+










_Modified by dolemite at 1:49 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (dolemite)*

The head gasket isn't THAT bad of a job. Hopefully, I'll be the proud owner of a Ur-Q soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

It is a common problem that the head’s crack in-between valves and the crack will go through the water jacket. I have changed many head gaskets and they are not hard to do.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (dolemite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolemite* »_yeah, the silver one in syracuse...

My parents live in Syracuse.....
I'll be in the area around August, and If you are still looking, I'd be glad to go with you to look at an urq.
I've had quite a bit of expierance with my '85.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
My parents live in Syracuse.....
I'll be in the area around August, and If you are still looking, I'd be glad to go with you to look at an urq.
I've had quite a bit of expierance with my '85.

 Hit me up when your back in Syracuse, I'd love to put a face with the screenname


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_ Hit me up when your back in Syracuse, I'd love to put a face with the screenname

Right on.
Heck, if you are still looking for an urq as well, I'll gladly take a road trip to check out the car with you.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Right on.
Heck, if you are still looking for an urq as well, I'll gladly take a road trip to check out the car with you.
 Well why don't you drive to Cali and check it out for me, thats where it is














I'm going whole hog and buying a SOLID one that might need mechanical stuff, but not new body panels


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Quattro Krant)*

Smart move..
Mechanicals are alot easier to replace (find), than body parts for these cars (impossible)

Audi, are you reading this?????














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: things to look for when buying a quattro? (Sepp)*

I figured that I've been lusting after one of these cars since I first got into VAG when I turned 16 and I can now afford one, I'm gonna do it right. Every car that I have ever gone out and looked for was a transplanted southern/western car, even my beater Buick wagon was a FL car. This Ur-Q will never see a day of salty roads either, thats what I have the 2 4KQ's for and the A4 Wagon


----------

